#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Oil and Gas Industry search engine

## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*
*
Oil and Gas Industry search engine is  Custom search engine for search mainly on oil and gas web sites and on engineering web sites you can use the search engine from the following link : 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

It is prefer to add it to your favorite for access easy after that. 

Also you can access Oil and Gas Industry Custom search engine throw the following web site 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


You can contribute in development this search engine by add web sites to its search database by following this steps : 

1-Click on *Contributors*  [**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]] on the search engine home page

*2-* After approval to be  *Contributors*  in the search engine click on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]page on Google  and choose **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] or click directory on the following link



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*3-*Click on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and start to add sites to search engine database

*Remark : instead of above detailed steps you can easily after step 1 click on the following link and star add web sites 

* **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Oil and Gas Industry search engine

----------


## ameer

*its very nice* *search engine and give very good results than search directly in Google 
*

----------


## pidakar

thank you very much, very useful.

----------


## shadedguy06

thanks!

----------


## FPSO Reseacher

I am currently conducting doctorate researching the FPSO conversion industry worldwide.

I am looking for websites or organisations who could assist in providing me with avenues to collect data.

What I have found that more than 60% of all conversions have been over budget and or late in completion.

The question is Why!

Large multi national organisations have time after time allowed this to occur and the question is Why?

The realms of project management are no different to the project management used in the building industry, the IT industry, new development and infrastructure industries but generally these other industries do not continually come in with the results as in the marine conversion industry for FPSO's.

I am sourcing input form those who have been directly involved in FPSO projects wordwide for their individual anonymous  and confidential input.

My doctorate is thesis is "The Critical Success Factors for the Economical Conversion of Oil Tankers to FPSOs."

I have a list of questions which I would invite people to respond to, if they wish to be a part of the input into this topic.

Things like "whole of life costs", lessons learned, project management fundamentals, safety case management, interface management, change and variation management and simple cost accounting seem to just fly out the door on a repetitive nature. 

Names and other personal or company details etc  are completely optional.

I am definitely not after proprietry info, company data or people's details for publication, that is unless they wish to do so.

Privacy, confidentiality and anonymity are paramount.

----------


## excelvou

thank you for your useful share

----------


## miniaturindo

thanks alot for the share

----------


## fisher80

very useful, thanks a lot

----------


## l.janicijevic

PETROLEUM NETWORK IS A GLOBAL PLATFORM CONNECTING
OIL & GAS COMPANIES & INDIVIDUALS (SELLERS, BUYERS AND FACILITATORS).
THE NETWORK IS A UNIQUE SOLUTION TO INTERMEDIARIES TO MAKE MONEY
NOT ONLY BY MARKETING THE COMMODITIES, BUT ALSO BY BEING PART OF THE
AFFILIATE PROGRAM OFFERED BY PETROLEUM NETWORK

HE NETWORK CONNECTS TOP SELLERS (REFINERIES) IN THE WORLD DIRECTLY WITH THE BUYERS AND
FACILITATORS SUBSCRIBED IN OUR WEBSITE: IT MEANS THAT ALL SUBSCRIBERS WILL RECEIVE MONTHLY OFFERS FROM EACH REFINERY.
IN ADDITION TO THAT, EVERY REGISTERED PERSON IN THE WEBSITE CAN MAKE MONEY BY BEING PART OF THE AFFILIATE PROGRAM.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## l.janicijevic

PETROLEUM NETWORK IS A GLOBAL PLATFORM CONNECTING
OIL & GAS COMPANIES & INDIVIDUALS (SELLERS, BUYERS AND FACILITATORS).
THE NETWORK IS A UNIQUE SOLUTION TO INTERMEDIARIES TO MAKE MONEY
NOT ONLY BY MARKETING THE COMMODITIES, BUT ALSO BY BEING PART OF THE
AFFILIATE PROGRAM OFFERED BY PETROLEUM NETWORK

HE NETWORK CONNECTS TOP SELLERS (REFINERIES) IN THE WORLD DIRECTLY WITH THE BUYERS AND
FACILITATORS SUBSCRIBED IN OUR WEBSITE: IT MEANS THAT ALL SUBSCRIBERS WILL RECEIVE MONTHLY OFFERS FROM EACH REFINERY.
IN ADDITION TO THAT, EVERY REGISTERED PERSON IN THE WEBSITE CAN MAKE MONEY BY BEING PART OF THE AFFILIATE PROGRAM.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

